# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Amazon Smart Plug, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/dp/B01MZEEFNX

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Where to use Amazon Smart Plug

Published on Sep 3, 2019




> The Amazon Smart Plug makes basic devices smart by adding voice control to any outlet. The Amazon Smart Plug lets you voice control compatible devices that have a mechanical on/off switch, such as lamps, fans, holiday lights, and more.

----------

